# Video Rotation



## gilgarci (Aug 14, 2019)

After importing videos to folder I notice many are rotated 90 degrees. This is the way I took them, however I would like to rotate them in Ipad Pro and Android. Is this possible?    

Thanks,


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 15, 2019)

Not in Lightroom, unfortunately, and it's surprisingly difficult to find apps to do it. I use Premiere Pro, but have you tried iMovie? I think it can rotate video.


----------



## gilgarci (Aug 15, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## LouieSherwin (Aug 15, 2019)

You can use iMovie. I have used that on my iPhone to handle rotation when the phone gets confused.

-louie


----------



## happycranker (Mar 20, 2021)

You can use Photoshop, just select the video workspace, rather than the Photography view.


----------

